# Anyone using Mobil 0w30 in their VR?



## Bryan127 (Oct 29, 2004)

Just looking for experiences with "Advanced Fuel Economy" version. Don't want to start the usual "that oil blows, this is better" crap. Want to know if there was any increase in oil consumption, fuel enconomy, etc. Any pro's and con's would be great. Thanks a lot.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by Bryan127 at 6:32 AM 7-29-2009_


----------



## WGermany (Jun 12, 2009)

*Re: Anyone using Mobil 0w30 in their VR? (Bryan127)*

Saw a 5 qt. on sale at W-Mart yesterday for $11 reg.price $22. I was looking for Mobil 0W40 but they don't carry it in my area.


----------



## crrdslcvr6 (May 3, 2006)

*Re: Anyone using Mobil 0w30 in their VR? (Bryan127)*

I think 0w30 is a bit too thin for a VR6 in the summer. You may develop lifter tick due to low pressure. 


_Modified by crrdslcvr6 at 10:23 AM 7-29-2009_


----------



## Bryan127 (Oct 29, 2004)

*Re: Anyone using Mobil 0w30 in their VR? (crrdslcvr6)*

ttt


----------



## bcze1 (Feb 6, 2007)

*Re: Anyone using Mobil 0w30 in their VR? (Bryan127)*

A 30wt may increase mileage a few %, but will decrease protection by a wider margin. Given the heat VR6's generate, I wouldn't put anything less than a 40wt in mine.


----------



## TONYESC76 (Jul 4, 2007)

i use enos 0w50 in my vr


----------



## Bryan127 (Oct 29, 2004)

*Re: (TONYESC76)*

any 12 valvers using 0w40 then?


----------



## Sump (Jul 14, 2006)

*Re: (Bryan127)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bryan127* »_any 12 valvers using 0w40 then?


Bump, also curious. Owner I just got my 12V VR from said he used 10w40?


----------



## gehr (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: (Bryan127)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bryan127* »_any 12 valvers using 0w40 then?

Yep, in both! Ends up being 15.5 litres if I change both at the same time..........can get expensive!!!


----------

